# JETBeam RRT-21 Overview (Lots of Pictures)



## bondr006 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey all! I got a new JETBeam RRT-21 today and wanted to share some thoughts and pictures with you. There will be lots of pictures in this, so be prepared. The first set are all of the light itself. I will get out and shoot some outdoor comparison shots shortly. 

OK, here goes. Except for some minor cosmetic differences, the RRT-21 is pretty much an RRT-2. You will see the physical differences in the pictures. I wish they had kept the RRT-2 look (like they did with the RRT-0) and just made it infinitely variable and dropped an XM-L in it. I thought the RRT-2 was a beautiful light, but I can certainly live with the changes they made to the RRT-21. 

The finish and build quality are top notch. It feels solid and well balanced in my hand. It is just about the perfect size for this type of light. The UI is one of my favorites. The distance the adjustment ring travels is just about a 180 degree turn from the stand-by notch and is very easy to use one handed. There is a slip on clip that came with it, but I do not have much use for a clip like that....so I did not include any pictures of it. Also, the RRT-21 can tail stand and act as a candle with no wobble whatsover.

The beam profile is outstanding. It is the proverbial wall of light, with a super smooth transition from the big creamy hot spot to the really useful spill. This will be a perfect utility light, able to adapt to many needs and situations. Perfect for a low light walk around the house at night, to a blinding wall of light to scare away the dark. 

It will take 2 x 123's, 2 x rcr123's, or an 18650. It has a low of 3 lumen for a run time of up to 58 hours, and a high of 460 lumen for a run time of 2 1/2 hours that can effectively throw a beam of light 155 meters.

More pictures and info can be found at the JETBeam website.

OK. Let's get on with the pictures. Outdoor beam shots are in the second post. Enjoy!

















For comparison value, here are a couple shots of the RRT-2






























RRT-21, SF G2X Pro, Nitecore IFE2, ZL SC60, HDS Rotary, HDS T200 Clicky





Three 18650 lights - RRT-21, Nitecore IFE2, ZL SC60


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

OK. Here are the outdoor shots. All shots are at the same settings and distance. The camera is set to ISO 200. F2 at 1 second. It is about 35 feet from my deck where I took the pictures to the wooden fence. Enjoy!


The playing field.





Control Shot





RRT-21





SF G2X Pro





NC IFE2





ZL SC60





HDS T200 Clicky


----------



## ganymede (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Nice!


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I really like the way it looks. It's toned down and less flashy than the RRT-2, but still has good style. I wish the opposite of you: I'd like this body, without the infinite variable brightness. I'd still like the XM-L though.


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

By the way, how's the grip on this thing? Do you feel like it could use a tactical grip ring, or does it do fine without it?


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Also, how's the resistance on the control ring? Does it feel like it's not going to move around too easily (say like in your pocket), or is it super loose and likely swing around with the force of gravity or wind? Essentially, what's the confidence that it's going to stay near the mode I last left it in when putting it in my pocket?


----------



## Craig K (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

The SF G2X Pro looks like it does not have very bright spill it looks like more of a thrower, does it throw good?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

The new RRT-21's looks grows on you; not a bad looking light.
It seems to look much better here than on their Jetbeam website with that new shortist looking clip-on chrome pocket clip.
The beam is very solid and full...


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



liquidsix said:


> By the way, how's the grip on this thing? Do you feel like it could use a tactical grip ring, or does it do fine without it?



The grip is good. It has enough differences in the body design to find a good hold on.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



liquidsix said:


> Also, how's the resistance on the control ring? Does it feel like it's not going to move around too easily (say like in your pocket), or is it super loose and likely swing around with the force of gravity or wind? Essentially, what's the confidence that it's going to stay near the mode I last left it in when putting it in my pocket?


 
I am very confident of the control ring. It is easy enough to operate with one hand, but has enough resistance that it will not just change levels. This is going to be a subjective topic though.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



Craig K said:


> The SF G2X Pro looks like it does not have very bright spill it looks like more of a thrower, does it throw good?



Yes, G2X Pro is more of a thrower. I am guessing it's because it has an XR-E in it.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



peterharvey73 said:


> The new RRT-21's looks grows on you; not a bad looking light.
> It seems to look much better here than on their Jetbeam website with that new shortist looking clip-on chrome pocket clip.
> The beam is very solid and full...



Yes Peter. It's growing on me also. I think this will turn out to be one of my most favorite and used lights. The beam is just gorgeous.


----------



## Rat (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Thanks for the overview.

I have been a big fan of Jetbeam lights and I have just about all of their lights. 
But they seem to be dropping their game in the style stakes with their new RRT range. The RRT lights have always been way up there in quality and style these look more like a step up in the B series range of lights than the RRT range.
To me it looks like a cross between the RRT2 & PC25. I do hope they lift their game and put a bit more work into the designing side of things. They may find a drop in sales if they cannot come up with a little more WOW factor. There is plenty of competition out there that are coming out with some really nice lights. 

I think I will be passing on these for now. 
I was wondering if the combining of the two companies was going to change much let’s hope they do a bit better with the future models.:thumbsdow


cheers


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Hi Rat. I agree with you that they could have prettied the new RRT's up a bit.......However, I want to make it perfectly clear that the build quality, UI, beam profile, fit and finish, balance, and feel of the light are all outstanding. The quality and usefulness of the RRT-21 are just what I would expect from JETBeam, and just what I was looking for. I'll take usefulness and functionality over pretty any day. I didn't quite like the looks of it at first either, but after having it for a couple of days....it has quite grown on me. It has it's own look and character and doesn't need to be a copy of the RRT-2. I would highly recommend this light to anyone who needs a light that is able to adapt to many needs and situations. :twothumbs


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Rob, can you confirm if that magnetic ring is now required to be turned anti-clockwise?
Everyone else including the Eagletac M3C4 follows convention by turning it clockwise from left to right.

Can you also confirm if there is a super low micro-current standby, so that the RRT-21 effectively has "dual" on/off switches to suit both the underhand handshake and the overhand grips, as many users employ both types of grips?
I find it a pain to have to change from the lazy handshake grip to the overhand grip to turn the light on/off.

There seems to be no information on the RRT-21 about low current standby, and the competition esp Sunwayman seems to be closing in on Jb, and lately by beating Jb into introducing:
1) XM-L into compact flashlights ,eg the T20C in April 2011,
2) infinitely variable control into single 18650 lights, eg the V20C in July 2011,
3) super low current standby into magnetic ring of the V20C,
4) style, eg although the new T20C & V20C mentioned above are rather unattractive, most Sunways and the latest V60C 3x18650 due for release in August has style.
If the competition esp. Sunway lifts up their light's actual performance, then Jb may be really overtaken.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



peterharvey73 said:


> Rob, *can you confirm if that magnetic ring is now required to be turned anti-clockwise?* Everyone else including the Eagletac M3C4 follows convention by turning it clockwise from left to right.
> 
> *When the light is pointed away from you, the ring turns clockwise to ramp up. I quite like it this way. It just feels more natural to me to turn the ring to the right to turn it up.*
> 
> ...


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

OK Peter. I tested the current on its highest output and it was 350 mA. On its lowest output it is 34 mA. And, unfortunately on standby....it is almost 20 mA. :sigh: Conclusion of the story is....Use the clicky to turn it off. Stand by is just for short spans of time.....not a permanent method for turning it off.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I'm really glad that the magnetic ring turns clockwise.
Oh well, we will have to wait a bit longer for a low current standby.
However, according to your lovely photos, it is by far practically the best light around the house...


----------



## Stevie (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Looks like a nice light!


----------



## Lou Minescence (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

How far does the adjustment ring twist from low to high ? 1/2 turn ?


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



Lou Minescence said:


> How far does the adjustment ring twist from low to high ? 1/2 turn ?


 
About 180 degrees or half a turn from the stand by notch.


----------



## siuba (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

not bad, i am planning to get this flashlight


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I have a feeling the latest Sunway V20C's 1/4 turn is too little; convenient [fast], but too little control.

Is 1/2 a turn the best balance? Or do you prefer the RRT-0's 3/4 turn?
Or is both 1/2 and 3/4 turn both good, depending on how much speed/control you want?


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Looks like typical Jetbeam, good looking, high quality nice beam. I still would like to see this a little smaller though. Seems a tad long to me.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Interesting light,
PWM or current-controlled?


----------



## swan (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Great review rob,i like the infinite adjustment 3lm low and the way xmls produce big booming light.I like the quality and build of all my jetbeams,really top notch, only had my rrt2 r5 for a couple of months and love it.The rrt21 look is great,i mean a new model should look different to the old one.I have just found my next light .Also, without people like you rob ,that take the time to do reviews,cpf would not be what it is ,so thanks again,marty.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*



jh333233 said:


> Interesting light,
> PWM or current-controlled?



Great question. I am afraid my tests for discovering PWM are rather unscientific. I wave the light in a broad fast stroke in the dark or point it at a ceiling fan. Neither of these methods detect PWM at any level. It may be at a high enough frequency that my eyes just can't see it, although I am normally pretty sensitive to PWM. I guess we'll just have to wait till someone with an O-Scope can test the light.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*



swan said:


> Great review rob,i like the infinite adjustment 3lm low and the way xmls produce big booming light.I like the quality and build of all my jetbeams,really top notch, only had my rrt2 r5 for a couple of months and love it.The rrt21 look is great,i mean a new model should look different to the old one.I have just found my next light .Also, without people like you rob ,that take the time to do reviews,cpf would not be what it is ,so thanks again,marty.



Thanks Marty. I am glad you enjoyed my write up. If you really like the RRT-2 as I do, I think you will really like this light also. It has all the great qualities of the RRT-2 and more.


----------



## yliu (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Nice pics! Looks like another very bright flashlight.

The clicky used in it seems to be the same as their B series lights, which I don't really like. The light flickers when I tap the forward clicky of momentary on.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*



yliu said:


> The clicky used in it seems to be the same as their B series lights, which I don't really like. The light flickers when I tap the forward clicky of momentary on.


 
Do you mean that your B Series lights gives you a "pre-flash"?


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

How 'bout shining to a fan at minimum brightness,
PWM should be most obvious @ that state
How much was it btw?


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*



yliu said:


> Nice pics! Looks like another very bright flashlight.
> 
> The clicky used in it seems to be the same as their B series lights, which I don't really like. The light flickers when I tap the forward clicky of momentary on.





peterharvey73 said:


> Do you mean that your B Series lights gives you a "pre-flash"?



I have no flickers or pre-flash in my RRT-21. It is a very solid clicky with just the right amount of travel to push on. It does not feel spongy or squishy, nor does it feel too stiff. Do you own one of these lights yliu?


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*



jh333233 said:


> How 'bout shining to a fan at minimum brightness,
> PWM should be most obvious @ that state
> How much was it btw?



Hi jh. I thought I had covered that in post #27. But, yes.....I did that test and I can detect no PWM at any level.

Are you asking how much the light cost? If so, it retails for $110.00 minus the discount the dealer you buy it from is giving.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I think most electronic(Capacitor) switch will have that problem
Pros and Cons of them.
Sometime my SST-50 has that problem too


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Rob thanks for the info and heads up I was wondering when these would be in, I'm considering ordering one but I wish there was a smaller version. I like the knurling on the RRT-2 and the protruding switch, I'm going to have to think about this one.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*



jh333233 said:


> I think most electronic(Capacitor) switch will have that problem
> Pros and Cons of them.
> Sometime my SST-50 has that problem too



I am not sure what you mean by an electronic(Capacitor) switch, but this light has a mechanical clicky switch on it.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

You press the tailcap, energy is first give to the driver for a while
then the driver gives energy to the emitter,
while 2 circuit is seperated by the driver


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*



jhc37013 said:


> Rob thanks for the info and heads up I was wondering when these would be in, I'm considering ordering one but I wish there was a smaller version. I like the knurling on the RRT-2 and the protruding switch, I'm going to have to think about this one.



NP Jason. I am going over to the LightJunction store today and see if the tail cap from the RRT-2 fits. I am also going to see if the SS Bezel rings are interchangeable. I like the slightly aggressive bezel ring from the RRT-2 better than the flat one on the RRT-21.


----------



## swan (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*



jh333233 said:


> I think most electronic(Capacitor) switch will have that problem
> Pros and Cons of them.
> Sometime my SST-50 has that problem too


 
Dont you mean flux capacitor?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Sorry Rob - a bit off the topic.

However, Yliu, that "pre-flash" is actually a fault in the electronic circuitry.
We get a single camera-like flash before the light turns on normally.
A few months ago, I purchased a brand new RRT-0 S2, it pre-flashed, I emailed Jetbeam, and they gave me a brand new one - no more pre-flash.

Thus, the tail end clickies of your B Series & the RRT-21 should be pretty good...


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Well, I found out that the tail caps from the RRT-2 and RRT-21 are interchangeable, but the SS bezel rings are not. They are the same diameter, but have different threading. I hope at some point that JB offers a more aggressive SS bezel for the RRT-21..


----------



## eh123456 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am considering between this one and the Scorpion V2.
I like the look of the RRT-21 a little more, but the Scorpion V2 has 750 lumens.
Anyone can give me some ideas ?
Thanks a million.

P.S. At this moment, I only own a Jetbeam BC10 which I like very much.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 20, 2011)

The RRT-21 is a more handsome and more compact light; it's a gentleman's light.

The Thrunite Scorpion V2 XM-L is a beast!
It's not so handsome.
Although it is single 18650 battery powered, it's a much bigger light; 20 mm longer, and with the turbo head, it is 1.666 inches in diameter rather than the RRT-21's more compact 1.333 inches.
The Scorpion with it's tail end clicky and tail end twist - forces you to use the aggressive four fingers over the top overhand grip.
The Scorpion V2 will throw a whopping *281 meters*, though this will drop to 261 meters 3 minutes later as it drops from 3 amps down to 2.5 amps for heat control, and 750 down to 600 lumens, etc from Selfbuilt's tables.
By comparison the RRT-21 will only throw 155 meters till the brightness falls to 0.25 lux.

Personally, I'd get the more handsome and more compact RRT-21.
However if you don't mind ugly brute, bigger bulkier size, and sheer performance in the single 18650 battery class, get the Scorpion V2.
But if you want such a big powerful light, why not go a little larger and enter the 2x18650 battery 3/4 size class, and get the much more handsome Thrunite Catapult V3 XM-L 2x18650 in-line @ 402 meters throw, or even the Eagletac M3C4 XM-L with 2x18650's in parallel @ 394 meters throw???


----------



## siuba (Aug 20, 2011)

anyone know the CPI of RRT-21?! is it T6 bin? thanks


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 20, 2011)

I really do NOT need one of these, but dammit it just looks so good, I just ordered one from JetbeamUSA.com  (which according to Paypal payment screen is Bug Out Gear?) 

Can't seem to get it on eBay or anywhere in the UK as yet.

I do like Jetbeam and think their quality and design are fantastic. I have put my Jetbeam M1X through some fairly heavy use as a cop for well over a year now, including many drops etc and it works without fault.

While still a bit long looking, I prefer this more subtle styling to the RRT-2.

Thanks for the post bond. :thumbsup:


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, XM-L T6...


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 20, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Thanks for the post bond. :thumbsup:



Glad you liked the write-up. I think you will really like the light. Got mine sitting right here next to me on my desk. I think it will make a good duty light. Let us know how it works out after you get it. Stay safe out there uknewbie.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 20, 2011)

siuba said:


> anyone know the CPI of RRT-21?! is it T6 bin? thanks



What peterharvey73 said. Thanks Peter! :thumbsup:


----------



## MashBill (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice review! It pushed me over the edge. I ordered one from Going Gear. It should be here next week. 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## siuba (Aug 21, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> What peterharvey73 said. Thanks Peter! :thumbsup:


 
is it T6-1A ? any T6-3A/3B?
i read from China forum can see the sample unit likely neutral white in test, don't know the production unit will change or not
http://www.shoudian.com/viewthread.php?tid=204987&highlight=jetbeam


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 21, 2011)

It says theres a small amount of Sand-coloured HA
from the link


----------



## siuba (Aug 21, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> It says theres a small amount of Sand-coloured HA
> from the link


 
yes, limited edition, selling in taobao already~!


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did a Google search and found this. Pretty sharp looking.


----------



## siuba (Aug 21, 2011)

there's a video review on youtube~


----------



## Serial Chiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



bondr006 said:


> I tested the current on its highest output and it was 350 mA. On its lowest output it is 34 mA. And, unfortunately on standby....it is almost 20 mA. :sigh:



It seems to me that the infinite output regulation is taking up quite a lot of energy. 34mA at 3lm is really a lot - this explains the poor runtime at the lowest setting.

Just for comparison (infinite vs. conventional):
RRT-21: 3lm for 40 hours
Sunwayman V20C: 0.5lm for 120 hours
Klarus XT10: 10lm for 300 hours
ZL SC600: 2.8lm for 280 hours

This might not seem too relevant for most of us, but I would like to take the RRT-21 for longer hikes. For roughly 80% of the time I only use the 6-Lumen-Low of my current flashlight. This means, that I usually don't have to carry many batteries.

On the other hand, I really want a flashlight with an adjustment ring like this. And since the Sunwayman shows a similar effect, it's probably a general problem.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Due to a higher oscillating rate by PWM?
Driver eats energy


----------



## chanjyj (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I did a double take when I saw the tailcap.

Is this the same tailcap as the PC25?!


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 24, 2011)

chanjyj said:


> I did a double take when I saw the tailcap.
> 
> Is this the same tailcap as the PC25?!


 
Does the PC25 not have a side switch on it's tailcap?

Similar though. Looks more like the RRT15 though. The U shape is their new choice it appears.


----------



## yliu (Aug 24, 2011)

peterharvey73 said:


> Do you mean that your B Series lights gives you a "pre-flash"?


 
I don't know what per-flash is, but the output is not "stable" while I am pressing in or releasing (the motion) the clicky.

Unlike my Fenix that turns straight on.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 24, 2011)

yliu said:


> I don't know what per-flash is, but the output is not "stable" while I am pressing in or releasing (the motion) the clicky.
> Unlike my Fenix that turns straight on.


 
You should email the warranty department.


----------



## Serial Chiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



jh333233 said:


> Due to a higher oscillating rate by PWM?
> Driver eats energy



But wouldn't then every PWM-regulated flashlight have this issue?


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 24, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Does the PC25 not have a side switch on it's tailcap?
> 
> Similar though. Looks more like the RRT15 though. The U shape is their new choice it appears.



Yes, the PC25 has a different switch than the RRT-21 and RRT-15. Not only does it have the momentary clicky, but also the side switch that controls the output. The The RRT-21 and RRT-15 only have the tactical momentary switch on the end with the variable output controlled by the adjustment ring on the head of the light. I have had absolutely no problems with the switch on my RRT-21.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got my RRT 21 today. Very bright wall of light that throws all of the rated 155 meters very well. I compared the RRT 21 against my Olight M20 with the XML U2 drop in. The RRT 21 throws more light further. The Jet Beam is supposed to be weapon mountable. It is described as having a " floating positive end'. I was expecting the positive end to be spring loaded for recoil, but it is not. What is the definition of a " floating positive end " ? 
Overall I love the beam and interface. The tail cap has a soft feel. The color is gray, but has a brownish tint to it.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



Serial Chiller said:


> But wouldn't then every PWM-regulated flashlight have this issue?


 My guess, might not be true:
PWM = Microscopic mechanical thing
Higher frequency = move(oscillate) faster = Consume more energy
Similar to cycling at different rate

Another guess,
PWM = Non-constant current = Varying B-field = Induced EMF
More voltage(energy) is required to balance the change


----------



## Zenbaas (Aug 25, 2011)

*RE:JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



bondr006 said:


> Did a Google search and found this. Pretty sharp looking.


 
That colour is awesome. It's a shame that more manufacturers don't give the options of a desert sage colour for torches. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin1322 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Now that is an awesome color n would make me buy that other than the others l am considering. Does anyone who has this light agree it looks like this, or is it just the way it is lighted?


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

How was the beam profile
Tight,narrow,medium hotspot?, is the spill narrow?
Sorry for being lengthy with questions


----------



## veedo (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

my 21 arrived in the mail today. seems like a nice solid light, different color to it. grayish brown. will be testing it out tonight.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



jh333233 said:


> How was the beam profile
> Tight,narrow,medium hotspot?, is the spill narrow?
> Sorry for being lengthy with questions


 
White beam, large soft hot spot, lots of spill. Good area light with a little throw. I find I don't need my diffuser with this light to even out the beam.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



jh333233 said:


> How was the beam profile
> Tight,narrow,medium hotspot?, is the spill narrow?
> Sorry for being lengthy with questions



From the 4th paragraph in my first post....



bondr006 said:


> The beam profile is outstanding. It is the proverbial wall of light, with a super smooth transition from the big creamy hot spot to the really useful spill. This will be a perfect utility light, able to adapt to many needs and situations. Perfect for a low light walk around the house at night, to a blinding wall of light to scare away the dark.



Beam shot from my second post....






Indoor profile shot...


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I like what this light brings to the table: Small 18650, variable, one-handed operation, lots of max lumens, min lumens, Rechargeable PLUS primary battery support (which it seems to me that a lot of manufacturers seem to be dropping when they jump on the "mega-light" bandwagon). This is making me consider purchasing my first JB light.

This could be my next EDC - replacing a Quark Ti that's been in that role for the past 2 years.

Can anybody confirm if it will accept flat-top 18650's?

Tnx.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



Closet_Flashaholic said:


> I like what this light brings to the table: Small 18650, variable, one-handed operation, lots of max lumens, min lumens, Rechargeable PLUS primary battery support (which it seems to me that a lot of manufacturers seem to be dropping when they jump on the "mega-light" bandwagon). This is making me consider purchasing my first JB light.
> 
> This could be my next EDC - replacing a Quark Ti that's been in that role for the past 2 years.
> 
> ...



I can't be sure because I don't have the flat top cells, but if you look at this picture from my first post, you can see that the positive end has a little protruding nub that should make contact with the flat top cells. Can someone please chime in and confirm this?


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I got my RRT21 today from LJ and I like it even more than I thought I would, and yes my AW and Redilast work. Mine has a nice white tint and heavy textured reflector, outside compared to my T20C2 XM-L the spill on both was about equally bright but the T20C2 had a little more throw, the spill on the RRT21 was slightly wider.

I do wish the battery tube portion had some knurling but the square grooves in the tailcap save the day here, overall I like this light a lot and it will probably take all the duties away from my T20C2.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I forgot to mention if you like grip rings the rubber ring from the T20C2 fits perfectly if you take off the clip.

Also if you want to get to the lowest possible mode and with the light on you have to go from high to low on the control ring, if you go from standby and then up then the low is not as low as when you go from high to low, I hope that makes since.

Their is a quark though and that is if you go from a brighter position on the control ring to the lowest possible and turn the light off and back on the light will not turn on, you must move the control ring to a slightly brighter position which happens to be that lowest possible low you reach dialing from standby and then up. That's how my light operates anyway how about yours?


----------



## CasperChua80 (Aug 29, 2011)

About to spemd money on the PC25 until I saw this. Is this RRT-21 a step above the PC25? or they are for different class like one for throw and one for spot?

Thanks.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 29, 2011)

PC25 408 lumens throws 148 meters.
RRT-21 480 lumens throws 155 meters.
Same class esp for 18650 battery size, and emitter type.
However RRT-21 more upmarket esp styling, infinitely variable ring control.
US$80 vs US$125...


----------



## sioux7 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,
Does anybody know if there is/will be crenelated bezels compatible with the RRT-21, from Jetbeam or any other make?

Is the RRT-21 front bezel compatible with the JET-III ones?
The little depressions on the inside seem similar, so i guess they might be screwed or unscrewed by the same tool, but I am not sure, the size could easily be off, and the shape may very well apear similar just because it works well tool-wise and is at the same time comfy to the eye on the finished product...

If some one knew, it would be of great help!


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 30, 2011)

Guys, please remember this is a discussion about the JETBeam RRT-21. Thank you!


----------



## DM51 (Aug 30, 2011)

6 off-topic posts have been removed.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you DM51.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Aug 30, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Did a Google search and found this. Pretty sharp looking.


 
Just read that this is indeed a sand color version and are nearly impossible to get hold of as there were so few made 
Too bad, I really think it looks sharp and would pull the trigger if it looked like this!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Aug 30, 2011)

sioux7 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know if there is/will be crenelated bezels compatible with the RRT-21, from Jetbeam or any other make?
> 
> Is the RRT-21 front bezel compatible with the JET-III ones?
> ...


 
Yes, both the aggressive and low profile bezels from the Jet-III M will fit the RRT-21. I'm currently using the low profile version on my Desert Tan :nana: RRT-21 and it's blingtastic! 

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys can you confirm to get to the lowest possible output you must go from high to low, and if you go to the lowest mode this way and turn the light off then on the light will not turn on until you move the ring a little? This is how mine works, just looking to see if there is any difference between samples.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 31, 2011)

So you mean, from the Standby detent, the ring must travel clockwise a millimeter or two - before the light actually turns on at it's lowest output level?
That is, a little dead travel?


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 31, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Hey guys can you confirm to get to the lowest possible output you must go from high to low, and if you go to the lowest mode this way and turn the light off then on the light will not turn on until you move the ring a little? This is how mine works, just looking to see if there is any difference between samples.


 
Hey jhc. Yeah, mine works this way also. The other samples that I tried out when I bought mine also worked this way.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Aug 31, 2011)

It seems like the light reaches maximum brightness before the control ring tops out. My eyes see it get to it's brightest point, and the ring has a little more twist left before it stops turning. I would be curious to see someone measure and graph its output in relation to the twist of the control ring. I like the all the ways you can lock out the light. Clickie off, tail cap loosened, and control ring parked in it's notch.


----------



## Serial Chiller (Aug 31, 2011)

I got my RRT-21 today and it's going back to the dealer. I like using the lower modes because most of the time this is all you need. But the selector ring seems to jump from zero to 80% in like 5mm and uses most of the way to adjust between 80% and 100%. That's useless to me, because I don't need the fine discrimination between 80% and 100%, I need it between 30% and off. This is probably due to a linear scale of brightness, whereas our eyes see light on a logarithmic scale.

Anyone who wants to use this light as an allrounder and not just on high or medium should consider this.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 31, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Hey jhc. Yeah, mine works this way also. The other samples that I tried out when I bought mine also worked this way.


 
I actually like it like that too.
My two earlier Jetbeams both with infinitely continuous control adjustment, from the Standby detent would turn on immediately!
That also meant that it had to fall fully into the Standby detent to switch off.

My latest Jetbeam has about 1mm slack before it turns on.
That means to switch it off, I don't have to actually fall into the Standby detent - it will switch off just before falling into the Standby detent - because rotating the ring clockwise out of the Standby detent can be a little stiff - to prevent accidental operation of the magnetic ring, I guess...


----------



## sioux7 (Aug 31, 2011)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Yes, both the aggressive and low profile bezels from the Jet-III M will fit the RRT-21. I'm currently using the low profile version on my Desert Tan :nana: RRT-21 and it's blingtastic!
> 
> Regards,
> Flavio


 

Thanks,
A lot!

And may I push my luck a wee bit further and ask if your shop sends to France? (preferably via usps)

Also, are there some tan flashlights left, they are indeed gorgeous!
(I must resist the urge to buy two, and a rrt-0 to boot, but whow, (maybe my purse is better at containing myself than me )

This modularity is a great thing,
That could be marketed as a bundle, the whole set might be modulated acording to the context,
you should put that compatibility info in your store, because there might be others that share the same wish for this flashlight, but with more... bite!

Better still, you could state diameter and type of thread, male or female, clockwise or reverse, witworth, metric, or other, so that the compatibility could be deduced by the potential customer if he knows how to mesure threading on his own flashlight, even if it's for mounting on a model that was neevr part of your line!

In the same order of Idea, does any flashlight websites list inter and cross-brand compatibilitie?
A data base listing diameters threadings etc might be a good thing for modders and or buyers that just want to upgrade what they deem necessary and just that?
I am not enough of a flashaholic to be able to provide much info, except on a old huntlight ft-01 and a no name small one cr123 that served me well but begins to be badly battered, but if such a database existed, i'd contribute to it!


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 31, 2011)

Serial Chiller said:


> I got my RRT-21 today and it's going back to the dealer. I like using the lower modes because most of the time this is all you need. But the selector ring seems to jump from zero to 80% in like 5mm and uses most of the way to adjust between 80% and 100%. That's useless to me, because I don't need the fine discrimination between 80% and 100%, I need it between 30% and off. This is probably due to a linear scale of brightness, whereas our eyes see light on a logarithmic scale.
> 
> Anyone who wants to use this light as an allrounder and not just on high or medium should consider this.



Oh, I don't know Serial Chiller. Mine adjusts just fine and seems like it will make a great utility light. I can see definite even incremental changes from low to high as I twist the output ring. I have no problem getting the low, med, or high that I desire. This one is a definite keeper for me. I have been waiting quite a while for for an RRT-2 with infinite brightness to come out, and I am not disappointed.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 31, 2011)

Serial Chiller said:


> I got my RRT-21 today and it's going back to the dealer. I like using the lower modes because most of the time this is all you need. But the selector ring seems to jump from zero to 80% in like 5mm and uses most of the way to adjust between 80% and 100%. That's useless to me, because I don't need the fine discrimination between 80% and 100%, I need it between 30% and off. This is probably due to a linear scale of brightness, whereas our eyes see light on a logarithmic scale.
> 
> Anyone who wants to use this light as an allrounder and not just on high or medium should consider this.


 
Thats annoying... magnetic ring suppose to let you to fine-tune the low output, as at 80-100%, it makes no obvious difference
I was on the edge of pulling the trigger, luckily i didnt.
Fortunately, they would accept a refund


----------



## Serial Chiller (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, the build quality is excellent, it looks great, has an awesome beam and you can really feel the superb quality. But I bought it mostly for the UI. The ring is fine for a walk in the park, where you mostly use medium or high brightness settings. But if it comes to lower output modes, it is getting really fiddly if you want to find the right setting. Before I bought it, I thought i could just put it to the right setting like the volume control of a good stereo. This works for medium and high settings but with the lower ones you really have to control your fingertips like a neurosurgeon.

I'm not an expert on this, but as already said, I think this is due to the scale of the settings. With a linear scale, the steps are like 5, 15, 25, 35... Lumen. This way you have high increases of brightness in the beginning and (almost) nothing at the end because between 15 and 25 we see a much larger difference than between 415 and 425. The right thing would be a logarithmic scale, like 4, 8, 16, 32... Lumens. This way, every step forward doubles the output and the changes between two steps always seem equal.

There was one flashlight with infinite output control where this has been changed from one version to the other, I think it was the Thrunite Scorpion. In the first version there was a linear scale like with the Jetbeam, so the lamp was ramping quickly in the beginning and slower at the end. That was criticized, so the V2 version has a logarithmic scale and ramps more regularly.


----------



## 276 (Aug 31, 2011)

The low could be a bit lower for me, on mine it is somewhere between 5 and 10 lumens. the only thing i find really annoy is when i turn the light on and go to the lowest setting and turn the light off it wont turn back on, unless i slightly rotate the ring higher. Other than that its great! This was my main light when i had no power Sunday and Monday.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 1, 2011)

276 said:


> The low could be a bit lower for me, on mine it is somewhere between 5 and 10 lumens. the only thing i find really annoy is when i turn the light on and go to the lowest setting and turn the light off it wont turn back on, unless i slightly rotate the ring higher. Other than that its great! This was my main light when i had no power Sunday and Monday.



That is what we was talking about on the previous page and as I'm sure you've already found it it's much easier to dial it down for a lower output instead of starting low and dialing up. It is a con I guess but it really does not bother me there are far more pro's than con's and so far that is really the only con I have, well I guess I would like some knurling on the battery tube but the RRT21 is a big time keeper for me.


----------



## veedo (Sep 9, 2011)

Liked the rrt-21 so much i ordered a second one to load up with some cr123's for standby. Fit and finish is awesome. I wish the tailcap had a stainless steel ring though.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 10, 2011)

W/o notches and grip ring, the light is so slippery in the hands
Why would they remove it, the old version has it too


----------



## delux (Sep 10, 2011)

Just got this light yesterday, and it is pretty sweeeet. Just wish it had the option for lower output. It's nice to be able to ramp through a variety of different outputs, although output change is most prominent when scrolling the wheel from high to low (right to left) rather from low to high (left to right). Using the wheel makes access to any output fast compared to having to use buttons that only allow you to use modes that are preset. I'm pretty sure this light is going to replace my quark turbo as my EDC although it is about an inch or so longer.


----------



## enthewhite (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got one of these myself, also annoyed at the lack of adjustment on the low end, but this thing looks cool so I'm going to keep it. Got it for bike duty:






That's part of a bike reflector combined with part of a pump mount. The clip that comes with the flashlight works well to lock it in place.

Does anybody know where I can get a good diffuser for this light?


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



jh333233 said:


> Due to a higher oscillating rate by PWM?
> Driver eats energy


The driver doesn't use more energy because of the PWM. The emitter uses more energy because it's less efficient when it's driven at higher power, whereas if it were driven at lower power without PWM, the emitter would be more efficient. However, it's complicated to build an infinitely-adjustable driver that uses variable current instead of PWM. The light would cost a lot more if it had a more complicated driver.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 18, 2011)

enthewhite said:


> Just got one of these myself, also annoyed at the lack of adjustment on the low end, but this thing looks cool so I'm going to keep it. Got it for bike duty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good idea, I like it. However, instead of a diffuser, put a piece of flash-diffuser film on half the lense, and leave the other half clear. I don't know whether the top half or the bottom half should be diffused, you'll have to play with that, but that should give a good mix of throw and flood.


----------



## enthewhite (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm, I was actually thinking of getting a diffuser tip just for non-bike riding uses, but that is a good idea. It would benefit from some more flood while I am riding, and putting some film on the top half might keep it from blinding others.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't entirely thought through the geometry yet, but depending on how far down the light is pointed, I think the diffuser film might actually need to go on the bottom half. The bottom half of the reflector is the part that will be facing oncoming pedestrians. I think it depends on whether the emitter die is directly visible from eye-level when standing ~50 feet in front of the bike. If the emitter is directly visible, they would need to be shielded from it; otherwise, they would need to be shielded from the part of the reflector they can see.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam RRT-21 Overview*

From the pics it seems that RRT-21 has a similar bezel diameter with G2X
Dont know whether it fits or not, surefire's diffuser works well in my V20C, might worth a try if you already own one
It will just gets a bit tight with a larger bezel diameter


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 19, 2011)

enthewhite said:


> That's part of a bike reflector combined with part of a pump mount. The clip that comes with the flashlight works well to lock it in place.



That clip being a slip on clip and not permanently attached is taking a real chance. The first good bump you hit will cause that sickening sound of pavement or dirt eating your beautiful new light. I would never trust it. If you can pull it off with your hand, enough impact combined with inertia and gravity can do the same.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 19, 2011)

When you use a $100 light on your bike, i think he/she had at least a experienced riding skill


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 19, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> When you use a $100 light on your bike, i think he/she had at least a experienced riding skill



What kind of skill might that be? And, how does it relate to attaching a $100.00 light to your bike with an easily removed slip on clip? I have a lot of biking skill, but there is no way I would attach my light with a clip like that.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 19, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> What kind of skill might that be? And, how does it relate to attaching a $100.00 light to your bike with an easily removed slip on clip? I have a lot of biking skill, but there is no way I would attach my light with a clip like that.


 
Agreed. Skill isn't required when one runs over a pot-hole and loses the torch!


----------



## enthewhite (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't show it in the pic but I do normally attach the lanyard and wrap it around the handlebars as a fail safe, although the clip does hold it in there pretty good. (better than it looks) Anyway, I like to be able to quickly clip the light in and go go go!


----------



## xed888 (Sep 20, 2011)

good to hear. dont want you to lose that lovely torch


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 20, 2011)

Off topic again but i mean:
You ride without crashing so that you wont damage your light

I agree that the cramp which hold the light is too shallow


----------



## timo54321 (Sep 24, 2011)

I wanted to get some opinions on the RRT21 as an EDC light. I always carry my lights in my front right pocket with a clip. I currently carry the NiteCore IFE1. I realize the RRT21 is much longer but I'm think it will be ok for EDC. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks :thinking:


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice EDC light.

Although I prefer my SC600 as it is smaller, floodier, and lighter, if it were for EDC.






Jetbeam RRT21 -- Zebralight SC600

The above picture is very close to the door in order to see the entire beam, as both are floody(ish). Just gives you an idea. The Jetbeam does throw farther, without doubt.


----------



## timo54321 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comparison. I'll have to check into the Zebralight..... I've never really looked at them that close.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 24, 2011)

Seems RRT-21 has a D26 reflector
V20C and it have a similar size
IMO using XML in a small reflector is a waste as i want a pocket thrower(at least a small but not tight hotspot w/ an obvious edge) rather than a flooder
The efficiency difference btwn XPG and XML was only 10< lm/w when fully driven, and the gap might be even lower at under driven
Anyway you drive the xml by around 1.5A so whats the point for being too floody
The reflector doesnt does much too, in this case
It would be a good light if it throws farther
The light is all-round nice but the only bad thing was the beam profile
Didnt mean to ruin the thread but if you need a flooder you can have a even smaller light, my opinion.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 24, 2011)

What is a d26 reflector exactly?


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 24, 2011)

Just ordered one. I'm really hoping the poor adjustment at the low level isn't too bad....  It's $100 light after all.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 24, 2011)

Wrecked said:


> Just ordered one. I'm really hoping the poor adjustment at the low level isn't too bad....  It's $100 light after all.


 
It is not bad as such, you just can't go from 3 to 20 lumens with accuracy. It ramps up pretty quickly. 

It is a nice light. Oh and don't feel so bad about it being a $100 light, here it costs about £100!


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 24, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> It is not bad as such, you just can't go from 3 to 20 lumens with accuracy. It ramps up pretty quickly.
> 
> It is a nice light. Oh and don't feel so bad about it being a $100 light, here it costs about £100!


 
Well, if it can go to 3 lumens, I"ll be happy.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 24, 2011)

Wrecked said:


> Well, if it can go to 3 lumens, I"ll be happy.


 
It can. The problem is you have to fine tune it by hand, so it is not like pressing a button, or snapping the selector ring into a pre-set position.

I wish it had a "notch" that let you know you were at minimum output, as I find I am trying to dial it down and end up overshooting and turning it off (standby)

The ring is not perfect, and it is hard to please everyone, but it is pretty neat IMO.


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 24, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> It can. The problem is you have to fine tune it by hand, so it is not like pressing a button, or snapping the selector ring into a pre-set position.
> 
> I wish it had a "notch" that let you know you were at minimum output, as I find I am trying to dial it down and end up overshooting and turning it off (standby)
> 
> The ring is not perfect, and it is hard to please everyone, but it is pretty neat IMO.



That kinda sucks. I have a sunwayman V10R and it's awesome. Just turn it all the way down and you're at the lowest setting. I could do without that standby.......
I'll give it a try when it gets here. If it's too annoying, I'll trade it in for the Sunwayman V20C which is just a little less bright.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 24, 2011)

Wrecked said:


> That kinda sucks. I have a sunwayman V10R and it's awesome. Just turn it all the way down and you're at the lowest setting. I could do without that standby.......
> I'll give it a try when it gets here. If it's too annoying, I'll trade it in for the Sunwayman V20C which is just a little less bright.



There are also gripes about the control ring on the V20c. I was trying to decide between the V20c and RRT 21. I went with the RRT21 because it has a head size to use diffusers and color filters.


----------



## timo54321 (Sep 24, 2011)

My mind is made up, I'm going with the SC600! Thanks for the suggestion. Just another reason why this forum is the best! 



timo54321 said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I'll have to check into the Zebralight..... I've never really looked at them that close.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wrecked said:


> That kinda sucks. I have a sunwayman V10R and it's awesome. Just turn it all the way down and you're at the lowest setting. I could do without that standby.......
> I'll give it a try when it gets here. If it's too annoying, I'll trade it in for the Sunwayman V20C which is just a little less bright.


Go for V20C, even though both light dont throw far, i pretty appreciated the UI of V20C, at least theres an arrow telling you which brightness you are and the low-low mode
is really low low, the emitter is turned on but even dimmer than a nichia 5mm
And V20C has a neutral/warm(?) white too


----------



## pobox1475 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



Closet_Flashaholic said:


> Can anybody confirm if it will accept flat-top 18650's?
> 
> Tnx.


 Still wondering as well. Had a RRT-2 that failed and was returned to dealer. This looks like a nice alternative. How is the in hand balance? RRT-2 felt a little too front heavy to me.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 14, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> It can. The problem is you have to fine tune it by hand, so it is not like pressing a button, or snapping the selector ring into a pre-set position.
> 
> I wish it had a "notch" that let you know you were at minimum output, as I find I am trying to dial it down and end up overshooting and turning it off (standby)
> 
> The ring is not perfect, and it is hard to please everyone, but it is pretty neat IMO.


The "standby" mode isn't of much use except as a lockout, I suppose, but I don't think it's useless.

I think the best approach would be to have a "lowest setting" detente right next to the "standby" detente, so it would be easy to adjust the light to the lowest setting: rotate until a single click for the lowest setting, rotate another click for standby, and rotate to the end-stop for strobe.

That being said, I think it's a little unreasonable to expect a light this big to also serve as a "moonlight" for the purpose of looking at things very close in the dark. The RRT-15/21 are big enough that they would be cumbersome to use in a situation where you need extreme up-close illumination. Just carry a Fenix E01 for that purpose.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm such a slow learner.
I'm beginning to really grow into these new RRT-21 XM-L, and other XM-L multi-emitter "*3/4 throw-flooders*".
The concept is a slightly diminished throw, for a lot more flood. Simple.
I'm beginning to really like it because it saves me from having to carry _two _different types of flashlights around - sort of.
I think I've grown weary of the traditional beam, with a small intense hot spot, and a rather dim lateral spill...


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 16, 2011)

Slightly? XM-L reduces throw by 50%, that's not slightly.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 16, 2011)

phantom23 said:


> Slightly? XM-L reduces throw by 50%, that's not slightly.


If the XM-L has the same surface brightness as a smaller emitter, it will produce the same throw as the smaller emitter, plus a lot more flood. The extra flood might make the XM-L _appear_ to be less throwy, though, because it would be harder to distinguish the center of the hotspot at a long distance..


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 16, 2011)

phantom23 said:


> Slightly? XM-L reduces throw by 50%, that's not slightly.



The XM-L reduces throw by 50% compared to which emitter?


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find that holster that was in the video for the rr-21?


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 17, 2011)

RaVeN38571 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find that holster that was in the video for the rr-21?



Hi RaVeN38571. Can you please provide a link to the video that you are referring to? Thanks!


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Oct 17, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> If the XM-L has the same surface brightness as a smaller emitter, it will produce the same throw as the smaller emitter, plus a lot more flood. The extra flood might make the XM-L _appear_ to be less throwy, though, because it would be harder to distinguish the center of the hotspot at a long distance..



That's assuming the XM-L is in the same reflector or a reflector of equal proportions to the smaller emitter?


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 17, 2011)

RaVeN38571 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find that holster that was in the video for the rr-21?



I'm not sure which holster your referring to but the large Jetbeam holsters will fit it and there great quality as well.

http://www.lightjunction.com/jetbea...g.html?zenid=302ce1ea0a23fcee48dfd5ef5b81f9b6


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 17, 2011)

DisrupTer911 said:


> That's assuming the XM-L is in the same reflector or a reflector of equal proportions to the smaller emitter?



That's assuming that the XM-L is in the RRT-21, which is essentially the same as the RRT-2 XM-L.
Both have similar dimensions, the same output of 460 lumens, and the same throw of 155 meters measured to ANSI standards.
However, the RRT-21 has a newer electronic circuit which includes continuously variable ramping, and is more efficient for a slightly longer run time of 2:15' as opposed to the RRT-2 XM-L's 2:00' on the dot.

Rob's old RRT-2 XR-E R2 had 216 meters of throw, objectively measured by Selfbuilt to ANSI standards.

Thus, even when we compare the new XM-L emitter to the very old and mostly discontinued XR-E R2 emitter, the XM-L does not reduce the throw by 50%.
216 meters of throw is now reduced to 155 meters of throw in the RRT-21 & RRT-2 XM-L brothers.

Remember too, that this RRT-21 XM-L is _strangely _driven to less than 1.5 amps for only 460 lumens.
If it was driven to 1.5 amps, then it would produce 550 lumens like the all new RRT-0 XM-L that Rob also has - this would give the RRT-21 even more throw than 155 meters.
The XM-L in the RRT-0 was only limited to 1.5 amps drive because the maximum discharge rate of a rechargeable AW 16340 750 mAH is 1.5 amps! That is, limited due to battery maximum discharge rate limitations.

The RRT-21 can be powered by an 18650 rechargeable.
A rechargeable AW 18650 2900 mAH has a maximum discharge rate of 5.8 amps; a much faster discharge rate than the little 16340 size battery.
Thus, the XM-L in the RRT-21 can be driven all the way up to 3 amps to produce 1000 emitter lumens ANSI!!!
How far would the RRT-21 XM-L throw then?
The RRT-21 will still have all that flood and more.
If the RRT-21 was driven double to almost 3 amps, obviously the run time would be halved etc.

Thus the XM-L emitter's surface brightness and throw is certainly reduced, but not by 50%, and look at all that fabulous flood...


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 17, 2011)

DisrupTer911 said:


> That's assuming the XM-L is in the same reflector or a reflector of equal proportions to the smaller emitter?


My previous post assumes both emitters use the same reflector, and are properly centered at the reflector's focal point. As long as the emitter is centered at the reflector's focal point, the light being emitted from the center of the emitter will always be perfectly collimated, because that's how parabolic reflectors work. The wider emitter will also emit light from points further away from the reflector's focal point, resulting in a larger amount of diffusely-focused "spill" light -- but as long as the surface brightness of both emitters is the same, the center of both beams' hotspots will be the same intensity.

From the sound of it, however, the XM-L in the RRT-21 has a lower surface brightness than the old XR-E version. That will reduce the throw somewhat -- however, the amount it is reduced by will probably not be significant, especially considering you can just get the RRT-15 which has a bigger (i.e. throwier) reflector if throw is really what you want.


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Oct 17, 2011)

The video I was referring to is on the second page of this thread.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Beam-RRT-21-Overview-(Lots-of-Pictures)/page2


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 17, 2011)

RaVeN38571 said:


> The video I was referring to is on the second page of this thread.
> 
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320435-JETBeam-RRT-21-Overview-(Lots-of-Pictures)/page2



The first holster in the video is a ESP LUH-14 (not sure where it's sold).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FEk5RJbPOU


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Oct 18, 2011)

After some research on the ESP LUH-14, I found they sell that holster in the USA as the "Brite Strike BTL Quick Cam Roto-Loc Articulating Tactical Holster". Thanks for the help jhc37013.


----------



## alightinthedark (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I am impressed.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Jetbeam has an awkward range.

First, they have an RRT-0 XM-L that overtakes the RRT-21's output to 550 lumens.

Now they have this all new budget BC25 which looks just like the RRT-21, but it only has two head twist modes [100 or 650 lumens only], and has a copper heat sink for *650 lumens*, and boost's throw from the RRT-21's 155 meters, to the BC25's *189 meters* of throw!
http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/bc25.aspx

Notice how the XM-L's throw is now much closer to the old RRT-2 XR-E R2's throw of 216 meters - though the XM-L has significantly more flood; both use essentially the same reflector size.
Remember that this BC25 XM-L is only driven to 650 lumens - it can be driven all the way to 3 amps to produce 1000 lumens!
Thus we should stop worrying about the XM-L's surface brightness; it has certainly diminished, but not by that much - yet it gives so much more flood.

Jetbeam must update the RRT-21 very quickly, otherwise what is the point of buying the RRT-21, or the RRT-2 XM-L for that matter?
Why pay the extra money for the RRT-21 only to go backwards in lumens, and backwards in throw?


----------



## waddup (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



peterharvey73 said:


> Jetbeam has an awkward range.
> 
> First, they have an RRT-0 XM-L that overtakes the RRT-21's output to 550 lumens.
> 
> ...



runtime.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



peterharvey73 said:


> Jetbeam has an awkward range.


Their range is in the middle of an extended transition, to be sure. Also, though, each of their lights is appreciated by different people for different reasons, sometimes for reasons as superficial as the color, and it's in their best interest to provide the lights that people want to buy, regardless of whether they conform to a new or older design paradigm. That being said, I think a lot of their newer lights are just testing the waters to see if people want them, and the ones that people don't want will be discontinued after the first production run. It's a very organic way of evolving their product lineup, but even as an engineer I can appreciate the value of letting the customers decide which models should continue to be produced.



peterharvey73 said:


> First, they have an RRT-0 XM-L that overtakes the RRT-21's output to 550 lumens.


With such a small reflector, the additional lumens would be necessary just to match the throw of the older XP-G R5 version. The RRT-0 will never compete against the larger lights, because it lacks the larger power supply and the larger reflector.



peterharvey73 said:


> Now they have this all new budget BC25 which looks just like the RRT-21, but it only has two head twist modes [100 or 650 lumens only], and has a copper heat sink for *650 lumens*, and boost's throw from the RRT-21's 155 meters, to the BC25's *189 meters* of throw!


I expect most of the "budget" line will vanish after the first production run. People don't buy Jetbeam lights because they want something cheap and lacking features. I think the BC25 exists just to see if enough people will buy it to justify continued production, and I think the answer will be "no."



peterharvey73 said:


> Jetbeam must update the RRT-21 very quickly, otherwise what is the point of buying the RRT-21, or the RRT-2 XM-L for that matter?
> Why pay the extra money for the RRT-21 only to go backwards in lumens, and backwards in throw?


Um...because brightness isn't the only feature?

I remember the same questions being asked about the car I currently own, the Mazda RX-8. People said "why bother buying the RX-8 when the previous version, the RX-7 from the mid-90's, had twin-turbochargers and produced at least 100hp more?" Well, the engine was 14 years newer and more efficient, and gas doesn't cost $1.00 a gallon anymore, and the new version of the car is designed to be more practical and less of a purpose-built sports car, so having a high-maintenance engine that goes like very expensive stink doesn't make sense. Then again, those same people complained about the addition of traction control, and the addition of little rear half-doors, and the addition of backseats that are actually usable, so really what they wanted was the old RX-7. They didn't want the new version at all.

The moral of the story is, if the RRT-21 doesn't have the combination of features you want, then you're not the person they designed the light for. If another light has features you prefer, buy that one instead.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

There are 7 billion people on this planet.
This spawns thousands of different tastes.
However, it is not possible for a flashlight manufacturer to make thousands of different models to satisfy those thousands of different tastes.
A flashlight manufacturer targets either the mainstream taste, or a niche taste, because they can only manufacture several, or a limited number of models.
To make these several models to appeal to as many people as possible, the manufacturer must define what the mainstream tastes are.
Sometimes, a manufacturer will deliberately "niche" to a small target.

Here, Jetbeam has basically split their range into two levels - the more premium RRT level, and the cheaper BC budget level; no problems with that.
There is the smaller single CR123 sized RRT-0.
There is the original RRT-2 with 3 levels of brightness.
Now, there is the RRT-21 with infinite levels of brightness, which does come at a cost to the lower lumen run times; no problems here either.
The budget BC range is divided into BC10 with one CR123, BC20 with 2xCR123's, and the BC25 with 1x18650; no problems with that either.
Sure, the budget BC range only has 2 levels of brightness.
There is nothing wrong with having a range of flashlights.

As to whether Jetbeam will discontinue the budget range of flashlights, I have no idea; it's up to them.

The basic problem with the Jetbeam range is that the newer, more recent, albeit cheaper models, are rapidly bettering their more premium and expensive models.
For example, the RRT-21 and RRT-2 XM-L's were released first, so they were only driven to 460 lumens OTF and 155 meters of throw.
Only a month or two later, the smaller 16340 powered RRT-0 XM-L was out, and now it is driven to 550 lumens OTF!
The RRT-21 and RRT-2 could have been driven by update to 550 lumens too.
Then a month or two later, in comes the budget BC25 with a copper heatsink for superior cooling, and driven all the way to 650 lumens OTF for 189 meters of throw on the same 34mm bezel diameter as the RRT-2 and RRT-21.
Here, Jetbeam surely must quickly update the more premium and expensive RRT-2 and RRT-21 to copper heatsinks and 650 lumens OTF for 189 meter of throw too.
Note that they will not be able to update the RRT-0 XM-L to 650 lumens OTF, because the 16340 RCR chemistry batteries have high internal resistance, therefore a slower discharge rate, a maximum of about 1.5 amps, so it will not be able to produce more than 550 lumens OTF; the bigger 18650 batteries have lower internal resistance, a faster discharge rate, and therefore can presently deliver up to 5.8 amps etc.
To discharge fast and produce more than 1.5 amps on a 16340 battery, Jetbeam would have to use the IMR chemistry, but the problem here is that the IMR chemistry 16340 only has a tiny 550 mAH of capacity, and there is no built-in protection.

I wouldn't be surprised if we find that the RRT-2 and RRT-21 will be updated some time this year 2012, for up to 3 amps, to produce 1000 emitter lumens, or up to 750 lumens OTF, with a thermal cut out just like the Zebralight SC600 XM-L which pumps out 750 lumens OTF.
The more quickly they update, the more quickly they sell.
Notice how Selfbuilt's review on the RRT-21 has only amassed 32 posts? And it's been on the market much longer.
While Selfbuilt's review on the TM11, a flashlight that's twice the price, has actually amassed 179 posts?
We don't know the exact sales figures of the RRT-2 & 21, but suspect it could do a lot better.
There is certainly room for improvement in the RRT-2 and RRT-21 with just 460 lumens, when the similarly sized and priced competition like the Thrunite TN10 is pumping out 720 lumens OTF for 232 meters of throw!
750 lumens OTF is the benchmark for a single 18650 XM-L light in this day and age, and most models equal or get close.
The Raptor's 460 lumens is indeed some way off, esp for a premium range.
The budget BC25 with 650 lumens & 189 meters of throw is not doing badly at all.
Most importantly, it makes more sense for the premium RRT Raptor buyer, over the budget BC buyer, in the same way as an RX-8 gets a Bose 300 Watt system over a Mazda 3 buyer who gets a less premium 25Wx4 sound system.

Would you buy a premium RX-8 if it had fewer horsepower than a Mazda 3?
But these things do happen.
For example a premium Lexus GS300 only had a 3.0 with 183 kW, versus a mainstream Camry 3.5 with 200 kW!
However, Toyota quickly rectified the situation, replacing the GS300 with a GS350 3.5 with 232 kW.
Let's hope Jetbeam quickly rectifies the situation too.

The secret to understanding the RRT-21 vs BC25 is to compare a premium RRT-2/21 to a budget BC25, of the same 1x18650 size.
Therefore, when using analogies, we should compare a premium Lexus GS300/350 with 3.0/3.5 direct injection rear drive, and premium multi-link suspension - with a budget Camry of similar size and weight, the same 3.5 litre block, but indirect fuel injection for only 200 kW, and budget front drive with budget MacPherson strut suspension.
An RX-7 and RX-8 are two more different types of cars; the older RX-7 with more power, firmer suspension, and a tiny interior - the newer RX-8 larger, heavier, and softer with less power.
Both the RX-7 and RX-8 are premium and similarly priced, and both use premium rear wheel drive, and premium multi-link suspension.


To summarise, it is possible, but highly unlikely that the RRT-21 has been designed with a limited 460 lumens to prolong the run time.
It is also unlikely that the RRT-21 has been limited to 460 lumens to suit certain consumer tastes.
A flashlight with a 3 to 750 lumen continuously infinite adjustment will _suit a wider audience _than one that is limited to a 3 to 460 lumen range, and the run time can be just as long on the same lumen output.

The RRT-21's limited 460 lumen output and 155 meters throw, is most probably the result of being an *early *model. 
Later models like the budget BC25 have a _superior copper heat sink _for more efficient cooling, thus 650 lumens OTF and 189 meters of throw.
The 1x18650 competition including the Zebralight SC600, Thrunite TN10, TN11, Sunway T20CS, Eagletac G25C2 etc, all have 600+ lumens OTF, and except for the special floody small shallow reflectored SC600, all throw 232 meters or more.
Jetbeam may be a bit slow to get going, but a hi powered RRT-21 with 600+ lumens OTF and a more competitive 200+ meters throw is probably just around the corner in 2012...


----------



## peteschlabar (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*



peterharvey73 said:


> There are 7 billion people on this planet.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Excellent post. I just purchased an RRT-21, can't wait for it to arrive. I'm new to this, so I have a few questions:
Can the stock LED be replaced with a XM-L U2, and would that be of any benefit? Also, can the RRT-21 be modded with a custom driver and heatsink to increase output?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Someone was saying that the Jetbeams are permanently glued together so that you cannot dismantle it, or so that it is very difficult to tamper with?
An XM-L U2 bin will give you roughly 7% more lumen output, but your eyes may not notice that additional 7%.
You could put a pure copper heatsink, and a custom driver, but you must post a thread in the mod section:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?17-Homemade-and-Modified-Flashlights-Discussion
It can get tricky to put an aftermarket driver in, because it may ruin the beauty of buying the RRT-21 in the first place, because the RRT-21 has infinite continuous brightness adjustment, so you'd need a driver with infinite continuous adjustment?

If you're in a hurry, and you want a pure copper heatsink, more lumens aka 650 lumens, and more throw like 189 meters, and you don't mind having only 2 levels of brightness, then why not just grab the Jetbeam BC25?

If you wait another 6 months, I'm sure the RRT-21 will be updated with U2 bin and more lumens, and more throw etc, with the same styling, and the same infinite brightness adjustment ring...


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

I doubt you'll see a meaningful benefit between the XM-L T6 and the XM-L U2. 7% more brightness isn't going to be noticeable on a light this bright. Most people can't tell the difference between two lights unless one is at least 50% brighter, unless the two lights are pointed at a white wall right next to each other. Above a certain amount of light, your pupils will compensate for the extra brightness, and you will gain no benefit from the extra light.

There are no modular drivers with magnetic brightness control that I've seen. If there is one, I'd really like to know about it.


----------



## peteschlabar (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: JetBeam RRT-21 Overview*

Thanks for the info... I did look at the BC25, and a few other models, but I really like the infinitely variable ring and the lower lumens range. Thanks.


----------

